# 92 fs load indicator



## ridgerunner (Jul 17, 2008)

on my 92 fs my indicator that suppossed to kick out when in battery does not kick out or show loaded. i never really use this , i usually pull the slide to see if one is chambered. what to look at on this problem?


----------



## Marcus99 (Apr 23, 2008)

You mean the extractor on the side that sticks out slightly when theres a round chambered? I suspect yours is either dirty and stuck or the spring is old. Either way, you push out the pin from underneath the slide and the extractor and spring come right out, it's real simple.


----------



## ridgerunner (Jul 17, 2008)

Marcus99 said:


> You mean the extractor on the side that sticks out slightly when theres a round chambered? I suspect yours is either dirty and stuck or the spring is old. Either way, you push out the pin from underneath the slide and the extractor and spring come right out, it's real simple.


ok i'll try it


----------

